# Whats in your backyard



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The camper is 30 yds from the corner of the house the birds are 20 ft from the house. I'll be sitting in my dining room shooting birds 4/20, lol. That's the neighbors picnic table and another house and van. Never know whats you gonna see in an urban zone.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool [email protected]


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

All I see in my yard is my dog.... but I heard they are quite tasty with teryaki marinade!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

BOBK, I can see you would have alot of wildlife cause your in Hocking Hills, nice pic, btw. I'm 1/2 mile outside Canton city limits.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice to see you have birds hanging in the city. The turkey are just going crazy down here. Just this week I have seen two hens get bred looking out of the kitchen window. Something I have only seen one other time in my life.Love is in the air for sure.
Bob


----------

